Ask HN: What podcasts do you listen as developers? - mrstefan
======
raybb
You might want to checkout this recent thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13254983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13254983)

~~~
mrstefan
Thank you!

------
Dchyn
It finished a long time ago but "this developers life" was really good

~~~
mrstefan
I heard very good opinions about this podcast.

